# Variation on Crocodile Stitch



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

I was finishing up a garment for a friend for Christmas when I started reading the posts about the crocodile stitch. I went to a website and watched a video to see how it was done and thought it might work as a border for the garment, however, the way it is made would put it on the garment upside down, with the "points" pointing to the body of the garment, so I played around with my crochet hook and came up with something I really like. Thought I'd share it with you all. I've been thinking about a way to do more than one row of the border and will let you know if I come up with a good way to do that.

I realize the photo is probably too small to see much and I'm not putting in a photo of the entire garment because the friend this is for sometimes visits KP to see what I've posted.

Row 1: sc across (for those who don't crochet a lot and want to try you have to play with your stitches a little so you have enough but not too many). Turn
Row 2: *ch6, sl st in next 5 sc* repeat across, ending with ch6, sl st in next sc (again, you may have to play with your stitches a little to make them come out even). Turn
Row 3: Ch3, 4dc in ch6 loop, ch 1, 5 dc in ch6 loop, *sl st in 3rd sl st between chains, (5 dc, ch1, 5 dc) in ch6 loop*, repeat across.
Secure the last st and cut a short tail to weave in.

Boy, I hope I got the instructions written down correctly. Since I just did it my memory should be okay.

The border looks much nicer in person than it does in the photo. If I can get a better photo I'll post it later in this thread.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Bravo! I would never be able to "adjust" a pattern to fit my needs! Nice work!


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Bravo! I would never be able to "adjust" a pattern to fit my needs! Nice work!


A few years ago I would have said the same thing. I've been knitting 40 years now. About 7 years ago I took a fair isle class at a yarn store because I'd never done it and wanted to learn. Since then I find that I'm constantly finding something new to knit or crochet and much of it requires doing things I've never done before. The designing started when I couldn't find patterns I wanted - nothing matched the picture I had in my head - so I designed to match my picture. I was 55 at the time. It's interesting that my grandmother started painting at 55 and was quite good. After she learned to paint she took up sculpting. You're never too old to learn something new, even if it is just a new stitch. So, I say to you, try something new, design something - as small as a dishcloth or as big as an afghan. The worst that can happen is that you'll frog it and start something else. Of course, what if you finish it and like what you made?

Keep Stretching those brain cells!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I think you are on to something with that 55. That's when I picked up my hook and needles again. And I am always messing around withe the patterns, exploring different things (one reason I do lots of frogging.) I have a good friend about 10 years younger than I am. She refuses to vear from the instructions even if she doesn't like them. It must be when you turn 55 you realize that you can do anything you want to do and the heck what others think.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice variation on the crocodile


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

I think you may be on to something there. I also was 55 when I started to knit and crochet again. I'm having a lot of fun with it even if I don't have someone to do the pattern for. If I have the yarn and the pattern comes up here or elsewhere then I do it just because I like it.
I made up a whole series of scarves and matching hats from the fun fur and feathers yarns and crocheted preemie hats and bootees. At present I have finished a couple of knit vests for my twin GC (girl and boy) and am making matching hats. Nearly finished hers and then on to his.
Am itching to start new project on knitting board I recently purchased but am restraining myself so that I will be able to concentrate on that. Still have another couple of WIPs but they will wait. They're not going anywhere.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Tallieu. Strange, but I have been looking for just the right edging for projects I have going. Always good to see you here....Hugs, Betty D


----------



## punkie60 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the idea and pattern. This will make a nice border on the triangle shawl I am knitting next.


----------



## ccook1 (May 1, 2011)

I have been playing around with the Crocodile stitch to. I have started a triangle shawl.


----------



## ccook1 (May 1, 2011)

Sorry, I forgot the picture


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

What a great border. I've copied your directions and picture into Word, and printed it out to use, and I WILL use it. I really don't like fringe, and some things call for a border or edging. THANK YOU!!! :thumbup:

ccook1, I've been wondering what I could use the Crocodile stitch on or for. That shawl will be beautiful. When done, please show us the results. The sweaters are lovely, too.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice touch!



tallieu said:


> I was finishing up a garment for a friend for Christmas when I started reading the posts about the crocodile stitch. I went to a website and watched a video to see how it was done and thought it might work as a border for the garment, however, the way it is made would put it on the garment upside down, with the "points" pointing to the body of the garment, so I played around with my crochet hook and came up with something I really like. Thought I'd share it with you all. I've been thinking about a way to do more than one row of the border and will let you know if I come up with a good way to do that.
> 
> I realize the photo is probably too small to see much and I'm not putting in a photo of the entire garment because the friend this is for sometimes visits KP to see what I've posted.
> 
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

kewl looking Ccook...are you using a pattern or just winging it!



ccook1 said:


> Sorry, I forgot the picture


----------



## ccook1 (May 1, 2011)

I'm just winging it.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Well...keep it up...looking good so far.



ccook1 said:


> I'm just winging it.


----------



## LeahD77 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

